# Favourite smells



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 7, 2019)

What smells you like in your daily life?  It can be anything, flowers, perfumes, gasoline... Whatever your nose desires. 

Some time ago at the end of yoga class, instructor asked us to picture a smell we loved. Another girl and I pictured coffee. I just love when I make coffee in the morning and the whole apartment will smell like it. 

For artificial, I love citric smells for candles and burning essential oils. I like my apartment smelling like oranges. It's also one of the reasons I love orange juice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Djomla (Dec 7, 2019)

New book. New shoes. Grass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 7, 2019)

Coffee, cinamon. Lime and lemon too.

Ages ago there was that Chocolovers perfume, that kind of chocolate smell too. 

And pines too. Like those forest smells.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Dec 7, 2019)

Fresh laundry

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 7, 2019)

Coconut

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Catamount (Dec 7, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Fresh laundry


I was never sure what kind of smell people exactly mean by that. Cause all washers are different and I would rather prefer one without the perfume whatsoever.
I just assume that it is about the feel of the fresh clean bedsheets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 7, 2019)

Catamount said:


> I was never sure what kind of smell people exactly mean by that. Cause all washers are different and I would rather prefer one without the perfume whatsoever.
> I just assume that it is about the feel of the fresh clean bedsheets.


Yeah.
I like Bounce's laundry sheets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 7, 2019)

Djomla said:


> New book. New shoes. Grass.



Grass is one I love too. Or earth. Or mix. It's great. 



Catamount said:


> Coffee, cinamon. Lime and lemon too.
> 
> Ages ago there was that Chocolovers perfume, that kind of chocolate smell too.
> 
> And pines too. Like those forest smells.



I used to have chocolate perfume too, and it really smellt like it. I miss it. 



Yamato said:


> Fresh laundry



Freshener makes laundry so much more bearable 



Kitsune said:


> Coconut



Oh, that one is great. If only I liked coconut itself, but I love adding it to cookies just for the smell, even if I won't eat those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2019)

Mint leaves, Smell from oranges growing. Eucalyptus. Hot coco. 

A somewhat weird smell, the smell of freshly sanded wood,

Smell of trees and sap.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Djomla (Dec 7, 2019)

ane said:


> Oh, that one is great. If only I liked coconut itself, but I love adding it to cookies just for the smell, even if I won't eat those.



Hahaha.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 7, 2019)

ane said:


> Oh, that one is great. If only I liked coconut itself, but I love adding it to cookies just for the smell, even if I won't eat those.


Coffee with coconut crisps on top is also an awesome flavor. Tho coconut in shower gels and bath foams is the best use of this smell imo @Kitsune


----------



## Irene (Dec 7, 2019)

Perfumes , I have some lip gloss and lipstick that smell good

There is this bakery that always have a nice vanilla smell that I like 

the smell of new furniture the wood part 

the fresh smell of earth and grass 

Coffee , even tho I don't drink it 

And gasoline but this one is toxic and shouldn't be smelled lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 7, 2019)

I like the smell of perfume.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 7, 2019)

I enjoy smelling coffee beans. The better coffee beans have stronger smells!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Dec 7, 2019)

Coffee! I smell it every day at work. And when the desserts are baking it smells so good, the cakes especially.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (Dec 7, 2019)

I love the smell of victory
j/k

But I don't think any particular smells stands out to me aside from repulsive ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2019)

Sunchokes and shallots


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 8, 2019)

Lavender lotion. Lavender Mistolin, Floral Mistolin, (Mistolin is a cleaning liquid)

Seared meat, vanilla anything. Sauteed veggies, particular onions and garlic. Clothes laundered with Gain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 8, 2019)

Vanilla, gasoline, rain after a dry period, the sea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 8, 2019)

Coffee is a nice smell aswell


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 8, 2019)

I like the smell of cedar. I also like the smell of certain coffee creamers. I don't drink coffee, but I always love the smell of the creamers when I'm in that section of a store.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 8, 2019)

Most good cooking is an easy one, something that I don't think has already been mentioned is lemongrass, reminds me of a nice holiday.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 8, 2019)

It's not a healthy one to readily inhale, but ironically the smell of chlorine bleach cleaner.


Reminds me of fun at public pools as a kid.


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 8, 2019)

Incense


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 8, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Mint leaves, Smell from oranges growing. Eucalyptus. Hot coco.
> 
> A somewhat weird smell, the smell of freshly sanded wood,
> 
> Smell of trees and sap.



I can't say I recall the smell of sanded wood but I'd probably like it 



Irene said:


> Perfumes , I have some lip gloss and lipstick that smell good
> 
> There is this bakery that always have a nice vanilla smell that I like
> 
> ...



Earth and grass is something that calls me a lot



FC Barcelona said:


> I like the smell of perfume.



Any perfume in particular that you have in mind?



Wrecked Baloney said:


> I enjoy smelling coffee beans. The better coffee beans have stronger smells!



Sadly I never smelled coffee beans. Next goal




Dark Wanderer said:


> Coffee! I smell it every day at work. And when the desserts are baking it smells so good, the cakes especially.



Baked goods are great



Jim said:


> I love the smell of victory
> j/k
> 
> But I don't think any particular smells stands out to me aside from repulsive ones.



Maybe a cologne you like?



~M~ said:


> Sunchokes and shallots



Never saw any of these here. What do you like of their smell?



Nep Nep said:


> Lavender lotion. Lavender Mistolin, Floral Mistolin, (Mistolin is a cleaning liquid)
> 
> Seared meat, vanilla anything. Sauteed veggies, particular onions and garlic. Clothes laundered with Gain.



Garlic is an unusual one but it's actually a nice smell



Whitebeard said:


> Vanilla, gasoline, rain after a dry period, the sea



I love the sea. I love the smell after a storm in it too.



FC Barcelona said:


> Coffee is a nice smell aswell



We are so many coffee smell liverd



Harmonie said:


> I like the smell of cedar. I also like the smell of certain coffee creamers. I don't drink coffee, but I always love the smell of the creamers when I'm in that section of a store.



We don't use coffee creams in here, just milk. Are they scented?



Shroomsday said:


> Most good cooking is an easy one, something that I don't think has already been mentioned is lemongrass, reminds me of a nice holiday.



I've tried lemongrass tea and the smell was really pleasant



Zaxxon said:


> It's not a healthy one to readily inhale, but ironically the smell of chlorine bleach cleaner.
> 
> 
> Reminds me of fun at public pools as a kid.



It reminds me of pools too but yeah, definitely not safe



savior2005 said:


> Incense



I wouldn't choose it because it reminds me of church but I can see the appeal


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2019)

ane said:


> Maybe a cologne you like?


I've never worn cologne. Perfumes and whatnot always smelled bad to me though.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 8, 2019)

Fresh Mint leaves
Burning woods
Cinnamon rolls
Sea breeze
Trees
Home made Apple Pie
Home made Bluberry Bake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 8, 2019)

Lynx spray


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Dec 8, 2019)

Any Bath and Body Works or VS fragrance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Dec 10, 2019)

Leather


----------



## Velvet (Dec 11, 2019)

*The smell of ink when you buy a brand new book or magazine

Freshly baked bread

Those first raindrops in summer on the parched ground

The crisp air in winter

Smoke from chimneys when people use their wood stoves

Freshly washed clothes once they have dried

Smelling the different air fresheners in the store

Onions cooking

Perfume samples

Cat/dog/bunny`s fur scent

Cinnamon in cookies or milk, both delicious

Freshly cut grass 

Floors cleaned with bleach, smells so clean*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Dec 14, 2019)

Glue


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 14, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *The smell of ink when you buy a brand new book or magazine
> 
> Freshly baked bread
> 
> ...


Yes they all smell so good.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 15, 2019)

Early morning breeze in the park.

Sometimes I go to the park before sunrise just so I can enjoy the cold fresh air

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Dec 21, 2019)

Top shelf hazelnut coffee

Brand new car parts

Krispy Kreme donuts


----------



## wibisana (Dec 22, 2019)

wet soil/ 1st rain after a long time especially when it soak bricks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 5, 2020)

Petrichor is one of my favourite scents.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2020)

The smell of new books and coffee : D


----------



## Catamount (Jan 7, 2020)

Raiden said:


> The smell of new books and coffee : D


Imagine buying a new book and going to a coffee shop for a break with it


----------



## Voyeur (Jan 12, 2020)

High quality tobacco that is unsmoked.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 30, 2020)

Deleted member 161031 said:


> What smells you like in your daily life?  It can be anything, flowers, perfumes, gasoline... Whatever your nose desires.
> 
> Some time ago at the end of yoga class, instructor asked us to picture a smell we loved. Another girl and I pictured coffee. I just love when I make coffee in the morning and the whole apartment will smell like it.
> 
> For artificial, I love citric smells for candles and burning essential oils. I like my apartment smelling like oranges. It's also one of the reasons I love orange juice.


damn bro, this bro got deleted with the CTRL button held down...


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 30, 2020)

Scent of used cars
Scent of gasoline
But nothing can ever beat the scent of vaseline


----------



## Son Of Man (Feb 5, 2020)

Rain


----------



## Yamato (Feb 5, 2020)

Who was the OP again?


----------



## RavenSupreme (Feb 6, 2020)

Gasoline. Underground metro trains stations


----------

